# Pérdida del subjuntivo en algunas regiones



## jcihlar

Hola a todos,

He observado que algunos hablantes del español no usan el subjuntivo en un caso específico.  El fenómeno es que estos hablantes usan el indicativo en una cláusula subordinada cuando el verbo principal lleva el subjuntivo y _está en el presente_. En los demás contextos (verbo principal en imperfecto,pretérito se mantiene el subjuntivo). La oración en (1) es un ejemplo.

1) *Espero que María llegó.

(El asterisco es un signo en la lingüística que quiere decir que la enunciación es gramaticalmente ilícita.)

Sé que la gran mayoría de los hablantes no lo admitirían por el uso incorrecto del indicativo en la cláusula suborinada (que María llegó). En realidad todos los hablantes que había conocido que no usaban el subjuntivo en este caso eran de México. Lo que quiero saber es:

a. Si han escuchado esta forma con frecuencia en la lengua hablada. Si lo han escuchado y si lo usan, por favor mencionen el país.
b. Cuáles de los alternativos a continuación prefieren y en qué orden (si no hay una diferencia en significado, también reconozco que para muchas personas hay una diferencia pequeña en el significado):

2) Espero que María haya llegado.
3) Espero que María llegara/llegase.

¡Mil gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## Adahy

Hola jcihlar:

a. Yo soy de México D.F. y _jamás_ he escuchado que alguien cometa el error gramatical que has señalado. Suena demasiado extraño, de verdad... simplemente no funciona. 

b. De las dos alternativas que propones la que yo usaría y que creo es más común en mi región es: "Espero que María haya llegado". (Espero que María haya llegado a tiempo a la reunión que tenía hoy por la mañana...)

Por otra parte, el subjuntivo imperfecto "Espero que maría llegara/llegase" me parece incorrecto. En mi humilde opinión, tendrías que cambiar el verbo espero a imperfecto del indicativo para que tuviera sentido:

"Esperaba que María llegase"  

Más desarrollado, con más contexto:

------- Ayer estuve esperando en mi casa todo el día. Esperaba que María llegase/llegara en cualquier momento... 


_______________________


Encontré tu pregunta muy interesante, además de que está muy bien organizada. Espero haber sido de ayuda y me gustaría ver si alguien, en lengua hablada, si utiliza esa forma. La lengua está en constante cambio, uno nunca sabe 

Saludos,

Ady


----------



## pen

Yo soy de Honduras y no sé últimamente porque no he estado allí por varios años pero estoy de acuerdo con Adahy nunca lo escuché y en el segundo ejemplo nunca decimos "llegase"

Espero que María haya llegado.
Ellos esperaban que María llegara temprano.



Pen


----------



## San

> a. Si han escuchado esta forma con frecuencia en la lengua hablada. Si lo han escuchado y si lo usan, por favor mencionen el país.


Nunca lo he oído.



> b. Cuáles de los alternativos a continuación prefieren y en qué orden (si no hay una diferencia en significado, también reconozco que para muchas personas hay una diferencia pequeña en el significado):
> 
> 2) Espero que María haya llegado.
> 3) Espero que María llegara/llegase.


En España no es una cuestión de preferencia, se ha de usar una u otra forma dependiendo del contexto: básicamente es el marco temporal el que manda.


----------



## didakticos

Soy de Costa Rica y aunque no he estado en mi país durante los últimos cinco años, estoy seguro que nadie usa esa construcción allá.

Comprendo perfectamente que el modo subjuntivo es un dolor de cabeza (y algo más) para los hablantes de inglés como primera lengua (o lengua materna).

Lo que si he escuchado algunas veces en mi país (y creo que algunos foristas estarán de acuerdo conmigo) es la pérdida del modo subjuntivo en algunas claúsulas que implican duda. Ejemplo:

* No creo que *llegó* a tiempo.

Cuando lo "correcto" debería ser:

No creo que _*llegara*_ a tiempo.

O

No creo que *haya llegado* a tiempo.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Jeromed

jcihlar said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> He observado que algunos hablantes del español no usan el subjuntivo en un caso específico.


 
Lo he oído mucho pero entre hispanohablantes *criados *en Estados Unidos. Al parecer, su fuerte contacto con el inglés ha propiciado la pérdida del subjuntivo.

Jamás lo he oído entre hispanohablantes nativos de Latinoamérica o España. El subjuntivo es algo en que ellos no se equivocan, sea cual fuere su nivel cultural.


----------



## didakticos

Gracias, Jeromed. Quizás tengas razón: últimamente he tenido tan poco contacto con hablantes del español (como lengua materna) que tiendo a confundirme. Y también mi español se ha empezado a contaminar con expresiones tipo "Estoy buscando *POR*"  

A propósito, los hispanohablantes tenemos la tendencia (corríjanme) a conjugar el subjuntivo colocando "que" antes del verbo. Ejemplo:

que venga
que vengas
que venga
que vengamos
que vengan

(Sale naturalmente)


----------



## cloudy_

Jeromed said:


> Lo he oído mucho pero entre hispanohablantes *criados *en Estados Unidos. Al parecer, su fuerte contacto con el inglés ha propiciado la pérdida del subjuntivo.
> 
> Jamás lo he oído entre hispanohablantes nativos de Latinoamérica o España. El subjuntivo es algo en que ellos no se equivocan, sea cual fuere su nivel cultural.


¿Entonces no se trata simplemente de personas que no dominan completamente el idioma?


----------



## Ynez

Si el viaje ha sido ahora, la frase más normal es:

Espero que María haya llegado (bien).

Si sabes que María estuvo de viaje hace unos días, entonces sí que es más normal decir a su familia o a quien sea:

Espero que María llegara (bien).

cloudy, yo creo que el nivel de español auténtico entre los que han nacido en USA de padres nativos de español variará de unos a otros, y a no ser que les dé por estudiar no será tan bueno como el de los nativos.

Por supuesto, si deciden estudiar, tendrán muchas ventajas con respecto a un americano, por ejemplo. Pero piensa que tú y yo estudiamos nuestro idioma nativo en el colegio, en el instituto...además de estar continuamente escuchándolo.

Yo sé de una familia en la que hablan su propio idioma. Está basado en el español (pues la madre es de habla hispana), pero no es exactamente español lo que hablan...es un lenguaje curioso


----------



## falbala84

didakticos said:


> A propósito, los hispanohablantes tenemos la tendencia (corríjanme) a conjugar el subjuntivo colocando "que" antes del verbo. Ejemplo:
> 
> que venga
> que vengas
> que venga
> que vengamos
> que vengan
> 
> (Sale naturalmente)




Es lo que nos enseñas en el colegio:

que yo venga
que tú vengas
que él venga
...


----------



## Jeromed

cloudy_ said:


> ¿Entonces no se trata simplemente de personas que no dominan completamente el idioma?


 
Sí, por definición, es eso exactamente. Lo malo es que quizá pronto se vuelva un fenómeno endémico de los Estados Unidos, y ahí tendremos una variable que apartará aun más al español estadounidense del resto de los dialectos del idioma. A mi modo de ver, es una posibilidad muy triste, ya que el subjuntivo es un matizador de significado importante en la lengua castellana.


----------



## Idiomático

jcihlar said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> He observado que algunos hablantes del español no usan el subjuntivo en un caso específico. El fenómeno es que estos hablantes usan el indicativo en una cláusula subordinada cuando el verbo principal lleva el subjuntivo y _está en el presente_. En los demás contextos (verbo principal en imperfecto,pretérito se mantiene el subjuntivo). La oración en (1) es un ejemplo.
> 
> 1) *Espero que María llegó.
> 
> (El asterisco es un signo en la lingüística que quiere decir que la enunciación es gramaticalmente ilícita.)
> 
> Sé que la gran mayoría de los hablantes no lo admitirían por el uso incorrecto del indicativo en la cláusula suborinada (que María llegó). En realidad todos los hablantes que había conocido que no usaban el subjuntivo en este caso eran de México. Lo que quiero saber es:
> 
> a. Si han escuchado esta forma con frecuencia en la lengua hablada. Si lo han escuchado y si lo usan, por favor mencionen el país.
> b. Cuáles de los alternativos a continuación prefieren y en qué orden (si no hay una diferencia en significado, también reconozco que para muchas personas hay una diferencia pequeña en el significado):
> 
> 2) Espero que María haya llegado.
> 3) Espero que María llegara/llegase.
> 
> ¡Mil gracias por ayudarme!


 
En respuesta a tu pregunta en el inciso a., diré que sólo he oído (no escuchado) la expresión _Espero que María llegó_ entre personas incultas de varias nacionalidades.  La forma preferible es la que mencionas en el inciso b. (2).


----------



## choaddy

Ynez,
Yo no soy un profesor de la lengua castellana pero con respecto a lo que vos decis que se puede usar " espero que llegara bien ", te digo que nunca he escuchado eso en mi vida. Por lo menos en castellano, no. 
He escuchado "espero que llegue/llegues/lleguemos bien" o "espero que hayan llegado bien", en el primer caso la persona ha partido recientemente y mi deseo "subjuntivado" me dispara al futuro. En el segundo caso, yo sé que esa persona ya ha llegado al lugar.
Sí escuhé "llegara o llegase" cuando se desea, en el caso de " ojalá(yo/ella,etc) llegara/se bien"
Mi intención no es corregirte sino mas bien conocer cómo se usan diferentes formas del Español en tu país.
Saludos.


----------



## Jeromed

choaddy said:


> Ynez,
> Yo no soy un profesor de la lengua castellana pero con respecto a lo que vos decis que se puede usar " espero que llegara bien ", te digo que nunca he escuchado eso en mi vida. Por lo menos en castellano, no.
> He escuchado "espero que llegue/llegues/lleguemos bien" o "espero que hayan llegado bien", en el primer caso la persona ha partido recientemente y mi deseo "subjuntivado" me dispara al futuro. En el segundo caso, yo sé que esa persona ya ha llegado al lugar.
> Sí escuhé "llegara o llegase" cuando se desea, en el caso de " ojalá(yo/ella,etc) llegara/se bien"
> Mi intención no es corregirte sino mas bien conocer cómo se usan diferentes formas del Español en tu país.
> Saludos.


 
Efectivamente es una construcción muy común en España. No sé si se considerará correcta o no, pero está muy extendida por esos lados.


----------



## Milton Sand

jcihlar said:


> 1) *Espero que María llegó.


Sí lo he escuchado de mexicanos por televisión, pero me parece que es influencia del inglés (spanglish?) como ocurre con muchas otras expresiones y modismos del español mexicano, californiano, miamense, portorriqueño y otros que he oído... por la tele, claro. Yo no viajo mucho.


----------



## Wuasaby

En Chile siempre he escuchado decir 'Espero que María haya llegado bien'


----------



## Jeromed

Milton Sand said:


> Sí lo he escuchado de mexicanos por televisión, pero me parece que es influencia del inglés (spanglish?) como ocurre con muchas otras expresiones y modismos del español mexicano, californiano, miamense, portorriqueño y otros que he oído... por la tele, claro. Yo no viajo mucho.


 
Del español mexicano, ¡jamás!.  Del español de los mexicanos criados en EEUU, sí, con frecuencia.  
Creo que es lo mismo en el caso de los puertorriqueños.


----------



## Milton Sand

Jeromed said:


> Del español mexicano, ¡jamás!. Del español de los mexicanos criados en EEUU, sí, con frecuencia.
> Creo que es lo mismo en el caso de los puertorriqueños.


Tienes razón, porque en las telenovelas mexicanas no ocurre mucho; ni aún cuando los actores representan personajes de poca educación, excepto por algunas cositas como incidir en el uso de blofear, flirtear, checar, chance, etc. que, en últimas, terminan siendo sólo un asunto de léxico que cualquier oído modesto identificaría como extranjerismos. En cambio, aquello de "Espero que María llegó" atenta ya contra la ligüística, pues es muy raro para usarlo en una comunicación inteligible.


----------



## jcihlar

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios,

Me han ayudado bastante a entender este asunto mejor. Debo mencionar que los hablantes que mencioné nacieron en México pero se mudaron a los EEUU y ahora llevan mucho tiempo aquí con el inglés. 

Lo interesante de toda la conversación aquí es que todos han mostrado una reacción bastante fuerte contra el uso incorrecto del subjuntivo (mejor dicho la ausencia completa en este caso). He recibido la misma reacción de otros hablantes a que hice la misma pregunta -- palabras como _jamás _y _nunca _muestran la fuerza de dicha reacción. 

Es aún más obvio que el subjuntivo es un aspecto integral del idioma. Para mí un lingüista es un tema fascinante. 

Gracias una vez más por sus comentarios y observaciones.


----------



## alicatado

San said:


> Nunca lo he oído.
> 
> En España no es una cuestión de preferencia, se ha de usar una u otra forma dependiendo del contexto: básicamente es el marco temporal el que manda.


 
Es cierto? Puedes dar unos ejemplos que demuestran el cambio del marco temporal?

Esta diferencia existe en otros paises tambien?

Gracias


----------



## lazarus1907

jcihlar said:


> Lo interesante de toda la conversación aquí es que todos han mostrado una reacción bastante fuerte contra el uso incorrecto del subjuntivo (mejor dicho la ausencia completa en este caso). He recibido la misma reacción de otros hablantes a que hice la misma pregunta -- palabras como _jamás _y _nunca _muestran la fuerza de dicha reacción.


Me estoy acordando de una película de James Bond que vi en versión original (no recuerdo el título) en la que se supone que estaban en España, y en cierto momento, unos hombres con pistolas (la policía, quizá), les dicen a James Bond en español y la chica:_¡No se mueven!_​que se traduce al inglés como "They are not moving!". Lo que querían decir, evidentemente, es:_¡No se muevan!_​que significa "Don't move". El inglés tiene mecanismos con los tiempos para que nadie confunda un imperativo con un presente, pero el español no, al igual que hay otros recursos para expresar el equivalente del subjuntivo español de los cuales carecemos. Sin subjuntivo, no hay manera de saber en muchos casos si se trata de una afirmación, una orden, una sugerencia,... No veo cómo librarse del subjuntivo por completo sin cambiar el resto del idioma y los tiempos verbales también, aunque hay casos en los que el subjuntivo no tiene ninguna utilidad, claro.


----------



## San

alicatado said:


> Es cierto? Puedes dar unos ejemplos que demuestran el cambio del marco temporal?
> 
> Esta diferencia existe en otros paises tambien?
> 
> Gracias



Bueno, si miras los mensajes en hilos como este, que hay unos cuantos, pues parece que todos los de personas de América van en una dirección, y todos los de España van en la otra.

Aquí seguramente diríamos "_Espero que lo pasaras bien anoche."_, porque ayer ya es pasado. Allí en cambio no te extrañe que digan "_Espero que Matusalén haya tenido una infancia feliz_" o cosas todavía peores : _Espero que aquella tarde de hace 50 años en que nos vimos por última vez hayas encontrado el anillo que perdiste._ Para nosotros no tiene sentido porque son temas de hace muchos años que nada tienen que ver con las cosas de ahora.

En cambio digo _"espero que te haya salido bien el examen"_ para referirme al último examen que has hecho si todavía está reciente, pero no para referirme a un examen que hiciste hace diez años.

Nada de esto es de extrañar por otra parte, porque la diferencia es la misma que en caso indenido/pretério perfecto:

_Espero que hayas llegado bien = Quiero pensar que has llegado bien_ (que llegaste bien en América)
_Espero que llegaras bien _(que hayas llegado bien en América)_ = Quiero pensar que llegaste bien._

Como ves en el español de América hay dos opciones y en el España cuatro.


----------



## Milton Sand

San said:


> España: "_Espero que lo pasaras bien anoche."_, América: "_Espero que Matusalén haya tenido una infancia feliz_"
> América: _Espero que aquella tarde de hace 50 años en que nos vimos por última vez hayas encontrado el anillo que perdiste._
> España: _"espero que te haya salido bien el examen"_ al último examen reciente, no ... un examen ... hace diez años.
> _Espero que hayas llegado bien = Quiero pensar que has llegado bien_ (que llegaste bien en América)
> _Espero que llegaras bien _(que hayas llegado bien en América)_ = Quiero pensar que llegaste bien._
> Como ves en el español de América hay dos opciones y en el España cuatro. ¡¿?! No las veo con claridad


Según lo que dices (perdona si no he podido entender muy bien), ¿los tiempos perfectos han de usarse para eventos ocurridos en el pasado reciente, con referencia sólo al momento actual?

Pensaba que, en tu ejemplo largo, ya que el hablante había ubicado la escena cincuenta años atrás, habría de ser válido que utilizara el perfecto.

Sí sé que en América usamos un poco diferente lo de los tiempos perfectos. Pero en vista de que son millones las voces, no sé si se le deba llamar "incorrección" o "variante". Creo que acá diríamos las cosas así:

_Espero que aquella tarde de hace 50 años, en que nos vimos por última vez, _hayas encontrado_ el anillo que_ habías perdido_._ (Si el anillo se perdió, por ejemplo, en la mañana, recientemente en relación con esa tarde)

_Espero que aquella tarde de hace 50 años, en que nos vimos por última vez, _encontraras_ el anillo que_ perdiste_. _(Si el anillo se perdió en la mañana, esa misma tarde, un mes atrás, etc.; en todo caso, perdido antes de despedirnos)

_Espero que hayas llegado bien_ -> un momento concreto del pasado: el reciente.
_Espero que llegaras bien_ -> un momento indefinido del pasado: cualquiera.

¿Estamos?
Chao.


----------



## alicatado

Milton Sand said:


> _Espero que hayas llegado bien_ -> momento reciente.
> _Espero que llegaras bien -> _momento indefinido.


 
Por favor, una pequeña clarificacion;

"Momento indefinido" se refiere a cualquier momento del pasado que ya no afecta lo que sucede en este momento, mientras en el otro, el hecho de que llegó bien tiene alguna importancia en la conversacion.

Espero que me haya explicado bien


----------



## Milton Sand

Humm.. yes Alicatado, I didn't mention those moments belong to the past.
And, with "Indefinido", I meant "unspecified, undefined" ... but past, of course.
Bye.


----------



## San

Milton Sand said:


> Según lo que dices (perdona si no he podido entender muy bien), ¿los tiempos perfectos han de usarse para eventos ocurridos en el pasado reciente, con referencia sólo al momento actual?
> 
> Pensaba que, en tu ejemplo largo, ya que el hablante había ubicado la escena cincuenta años atrás, habría de ser válido que utilizara el perfecto.
> 
> Sí sé que en América usamos un poco diferente lo de los tiempos perfectos. Pero en vista de que son millones las voces, no sé si se le deba llamar "incorrección" o "variante". Creo que acá diríamos las cosas así:
> 
> _Espero que aquella tarde de hace 50 años, en que nos vimos por última vez, _hayas encontrado_ el anillo que_ habías perdido_._ (Si el anillo se perdió, por ejemplo, en la mañana, recientemente en relación con esa tarde)
> 
> _Espero que aquella tarde de hace 50 años, en que nos vimos por última vez, _encontraras_ el anillo que_ perdiste_. _(Si el anillo se perdió en la mañana, esa misma tarde, un mes atrás, etc.; en todo caso, perdido antes de despedirnos)
> 
> _Espero que hayas llegado bien_ -> momento reciente.
> _Espero que llegaras bien -> _momento indefinido.
> 
> ¿Estamos?
> Chao.



Para mí la primera frase no cuadra mucho, en cualquier caso veo que sí hay lugares en América donde se dice _"Espero que llegaras bien", ¿no?_

Tal como comentas, Milton, a _has encontrado_ o _hayas encontrado_ yo sólo le veo sentido con referencia al momento actual.  La palabra reciente obviamente sólo puede ser relativa, pero fíjate que hay quien llama a estos tiempos antepresente.

Con referencia a un momento del pasado tienes otros tiempos: _habías encontrado, hubieras encontrado, habrías encontado, hubiste encontrado._


----------



## San

alicatado said:


> Por favor, una pequeña clarificacion;
> 
> "Momento indefinido" se refiere a cualquier momento del pasado que ya no afecta lo que sucede en este momento, mientras en el otro, el hecho de que llegó bien tiene alguna importancia en la conversacion.
> 
> Espero que me haya explicado bien



Más que tenga importancia creo que es más preciso decir que el marco temporal dentro del cual la acción tiene sentido para el hablante, llega hasta el presente, o según el contexto, incluso más allá, es decir, que todavía hay oportunidad para que la acción se complete en el futuro. Por ejemplo:

Espero que haya llegado bien --> pero quizás todavía no ha llegado.

Espero que llegara bien --> cualquier cosa que ocurriera, llegó, no llegó, se perdió, la secuestraron,  sucedió hace mucho tiempo (en la mente del hablante), y se supone que nada relevante sobre este asunto ha sucedido últimamente. Es decir, en este caso el segmento temporal termina en un momento del pasado, no llega al presente.


----------



## Istriano

En Argentina, Galicia, León, Asturias: ¿_Ya llegó? -Espero que ya haya llegado._
En Madrid: _¿Ya ha llegado? - Espero que ya haya llegado._

 _Espero que se divirtiesen mucho en el siglo XVI. _


----------

